

Show HN: My HTML5 Game for Github Game Off - binarydreams
http://khele.in/pappu-pakia/

======
sophacles
WARNING: This game is dangerous. It stole 30 minutes from me without my
noticing. Play at your own risk.

(by which I mean: Well done binarydreams - it's a cute game, and runs well on
my browser!)

------
fredleblanc
This is fun! Really great work, runs nice and smooth on my machine.

If I could make suggestions (and this should be taken as "constructive
feedback" and not "I hate this"), they would be pretty minor:

\- I'd have the green-star progress bar be green to match the thing I
collected (maybe even stick a little tiny star next to the bar to label it),
and make the it go the other way. Right now the bar fills up, but I think of
it as an ability running out, not filling up.

\- A collision sound when I hit something, and maybe on the high-score screen
tell me what I hit when I died. "You mid-air collided with the red dude. It
was both devastating and awesome."

I think that's it. Really great stuff.

Edit: one more thing worth noting, I know the music is just a loop, but I
didn't find it annoying at all. It fit perfectly.

------
lukeholder
You NEED to make a iOS version of this game. You will make ALLOT of money.

~~~
phoboslab
Try Ejecta! It implements the Canvas API in OpenGL and is pretty fast :)
<http://impactjs.com/ejecta>

------
gurraman
Well done. Very addictive! Enough for me to decide that it's time to round the
workweek off. I'll fetch an Orval[1] and immerse myself in the game.

(the collision detection seems to be a little off, but it's hardly
noticeable.)

[1] <http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/orval/835/>

~~~
binarydreams
The collission detection being off was done on purpose to make the gameplay
less harder - I have mentioned that in the description below.

------
samuel02
Nice game! You obviously spent more time than we did on graphics. It would be
nice to hear what you guys think about our attempt:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4852549>

------
elssar
Nice, love this game. There is a similar(very similar) game on my cellphone
involving a helicopter, but without any enemies or things to collect. This is
definitely much more fun than that.

------
osirisnews
Nice variation off of the Helicopter game [<http://www.helicoptergame.net/>].
Love the clean graphics.

------
epascarello
Wow you can die going to high, that ruined my long run.

Gravity seems a little strange to me.

------
joelthelion
Could you comment a bit on the APIs you used, what worked well, and potential
pitfalls?

~~~
binarydreams
Only the Canvas JS API. Everything worked pretty well.

Only HTML5 Audio is a bit buggy thats why you can hear the looping not being
smooth. Plus loadeddata support is kinda weird in Safari.

Apart from that it was pretty good, I am planning on making more games :) also
I'll be posting most of the experience and information on my blog
<http://codetheory.in>

~~~
joelthelion
Thanks for answering!

------
xmpir
my score: 3554.

it appears to me that the collisiondetection is of a different precision for
different obstacles. that is kind of confusing...

------
speg
Well done! Can't wait to look at the code.

~~~
wcchandler
<https://github.com/mindd-it/game-off-2012> this code, that was linked below
the game?

------
forgivegod
OMG. AWESOME. TYVVVM!

------
1337Coder
{MyScore:'1837';}

------
a904guy
mit.score = 1337000000001337;

------
volts
this is so simple and fun.

------
motyar
fishiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

